# TRI-POWER REBUILDER NEEDED



## nwallace (Apr 5, 2019)

I am looking for someone to rebuild my 1966 Tri-Power setup.
It is a complete, running setup. 
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Mike Wasson of the TriPower Team, I think it is called. The best


----------



## nwallace (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks! I will check them out.
Stay well.
Nate


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Mike Wasson in Illinois, Richard Boneski in Wisconsin and Jon Hardgrove in Missouri.


----------

